# Webspace



## skav (23. Januar 2002)

Moin,
ich weiss, dass passt hier nicht ganz so rein, aber ich hab auch kein passenderes Forum gefunden 
Ich wollte mal fragen, wer euerer meinung nach der beste und guenstigste Webspace Anbieter ist. Sollte php3/4 cgi etc untersteutzen

mfg
skav


----------



## Crasher (23. Januar 2002)

http://www.freewebspace.net ist eine der besten suchmaschienen am besten schaust du noch unter den diversen deutschne php sites wegen dem php host:

http://www.php-welt.de
http://www.php-(helft ma aus is das peinlich hmmmm).de naja schau mal selber  von php welt sollte es links zu andern deutschen sites geben


----------



## Scope (23. Januar 2002)

Tag skav

gibt eine ganze Menge, wirst förmlich überrollt wenn du dich umschaust. Als erstes gibt es da natürlich die beiden großen deutschen Strato und Puretec/1und1 , wobei ich von ersterem stark abraten würde...Serverausfälle en masse.

Sonst fällt mir spontan noch all-inklusive ein.

Ansonsten schau mal hier nach [Wie schon oft erwähnt: Suchfunktion benutzte zu Rate ziehen, dann fragen.]
Wer hat den billigsten Webspace 

Scope


----------



## Crasher (24. Januar 2002)

ahh du wolltest kein free sondern bilig 

http://www.imedia.de bzw. http://www.fghi.de kann ich nur empfehlen sind sehr gut und sehr schnell ansonsten einer von den grössen wäre http://www.one2one.de (evtl. gibts den net mehr)


----------



## cyberschaf (24. Januar 2002)

ich hab mehrere domains und finde eigentlich nur http://www.surfplanet.de richtig gut. die haben schön schnelle server, kaum ausfälle, kosten allerdings auch 4€ im monat.
dafür kriegst du allerdings auch 20mb mit allem drum und dran. für die leistung finde ich das allerdings billig 
ausserdem kannst du die sogar anrufen, wenn du fragen hast ( sind echt nett am telefon  )


----------



## Robert Fischer (24. Januar 2002)

derzeit läuft hier im forum schon ein thread, wo provider, preise, ausstattung und geschwindigkeit angegeben werden. such mal über die suchmaschine danach.


----------



## skav (24. Januar 2002)

ja ok werd ich machen erst
mal vielen dank!
hofef ich finde was
bin zwar bei puretec und hab da das starpaket aber um php zukreigen brauchste ich das paket darueber und das ist mir fuer 12 euro im monat zu teuer...werd mal schaun
thx


----------



## doggystyler (29. Januar 2002)

*Hontent iss auch ganz gut*

Wollte nur mal sagen also ich finde das Kontent auch ziemlcih gut ist du hast PHP, mySQL etc. 

naja hoffe ich konnte die helfen 

Greeeez,
DoggYSyleR 
www.freakazoit.de


----------

